# $4K Configuration for my brother.....



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

My brother has asked me to spec a system for him with a budget of $4K. Mostly DVD and cable watching, some XBox 360 and a moderate amount of music, mostly R&R. He wants 46" LCD with 1080p and doesn't want Sharp, with no definites past that. 5.1 is plenty for his room. Here's what I've put together:

Sony KDL-46V2500 1080p LCD TV
Yamaha RX-V661 Receiver
Oppo DV-981HD DVD Player
JBL Venue Speakers consisting of:
Stadium X 2 for fronts
Balcony X 2 for surrounds
Voice center speaker
Sub12 powered subwoofer

Add in cables and surge protector and I'm right at $4K. Just interested in any comments on the equipment, especially any cons you might see. Cheers!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I love the balance between speakers and hardware, but perhaps also a Harmony remote control as well?

Oh, yeah, he will need a BFD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm gonna move this to General Discussion where I believe it will get more attention. 

This forum is more for members who want to list their equipment they already own... :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you've got a fine system there -- the only suggestion I would make is to take a look at a sub from SVS or Hsu instead of the JBL sub you listed. I'm sure it's fine, but because SVS and Hsu are internet only, they can offer comparable subs for much less than anything from JBL or other typical brands. Of the two, I'd say SVS gets more recommendations -- they also have a sub-board here you can ask some questions about your particular setup and what they would recommend.

Other than JBL, what other brands have you looked at? And what made you choose the JBL's from the group?

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good Luck with your project :T :T 

My only suggestion will be to consider a 7.1 system not just a 5.1 :yes: :yes: , I think it will be easy to add more speakers in the future if your brother needs or wants .... if he just wants to use it as a 5.1 is okay, but he will get the extra connections for the future .... you never know.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far......the remote is a good idea and I think there is money to go on that, so I'm looking at the Harmony/Logitech offerings.

I looked at a TON of speaker setups B&W, Paradigm, Athena, Infinity to name a few......it came down to dollars. BH has the JBL's as a group at an unbeatable price. I'm running Northridge speakers in my home rig and I just like them, I guess. I liked the Infinity and only wish I had the money in the budget for the B&W. Same for the SVS sub. Sweet iron, but I only have so much to work with, and wanted floor standing on the front for the music. Of course, I may wind up with an SVS here. Really liked those.

More budget and I would have gone a different direction on speaks, plus moved up to the 1700. After the TV and RX....and I really wanted to put the Oppo in the mix.........there wasn't much left. The JBL setup at BH was $799.95 with free shipping....hard to beat. I did find an Infinty factory refurb bunch in NY selling Beta's for a great price....I was tempted, but they WERE refurbs. All the iron is ordered, but still need cables and some misc. stuff, power center, etc. I spent a little over $3700.

As for 7.1, I am prewiring the backs, and may add the rears at a later date, by moving the Balcony's over and getting a stronger surround. I'll know more after I spl the room and break it in.

Thanks again!


----------

